# Liszt, Ivan Davis , Royal Philharmonic, Edward Downes ‎– Piano Concertos #1 & 2



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week's edition of _Vinyl's revenge_ features a coupling of the two Liszt piano concertos featuring American pianist Ivan Davis (1932-2018).

As a teenager, Franz Liszt created at least two virtuosic concertos for piano and orchestra, scores which are now lost. The two numbered concertos were composed during the 1830's when Liszt's career as a young, travelling virtuoso was at its height. Liszt revised them extensively before letting them be published some 25 years after their conception.

Ivan Davis, who studied under Silvio Scionti, Carlo Zecchi and Vladimir Horowitz, won the Franz Liszt Competition in New York City in April 1960. He recorded for London Records in the 1970s. From 1965, Davis was a professor of music at the University of Miami in Coral Gables, Florida.

Sir Edward Downes (1924 -2009) was an English conductor, specialising in opera. He was associated with the Royal Opera House from 1952, and with Opera Australia from 1970. He was also well known for his long working relationship with the BBC Philharmonic and for working with the Netherlands Radio Orchestra.

Happy listening.








*Franz LISZT (1811-1886)*

Piano Concerto No.1 In E Flat Minor S.124
Piano Concerto No.2 In A Major S. 125

Orchestra - The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Piano - Ivan Davis 
Conductor - Edward Downes

Label: Decca ‎- VIV 11
Series: Decca Viva!
Format: Vinyl, LP, Reissue

Released: 1982 (Canada)

Discogs - https://www.discogs.com/Liszt-Ivan-...rd-Downes-Piano-Concertos-1-2/release/8683759
_YouTube_ - 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SFPSPlorJn66mbqbsqWrA8g


----------

